# Antrim incident



## cavedogg (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, I was up at Antrim for an hour or so today and was leaving when I saw somebody trying to fish, only to find a dog swimming right in front of where he was fishing with the owner across the lake (short side). So I waited for the guy and explained to him that he needed to respect the fishermen. Well, he proceeded to start cussing at me (I never cursed and was calm the whole time) and then he took a step at me. I'm 6'9 and weigh 250 lbs. so I advised him not to take another step and he didn't. I guess the frustration with that place and the inconsiderate people with unleashed dogs just got to me. Is there any possible way to get that place to have a leash law?!?!? Just wanted to share my story and frustration. BTW, no fish.


----------



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

I agree, people pay NO attention to anyone fishing. I love to run and walk and ride my bike down there, but I always pay attention to guys/gals fishing


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

As owner of 2 waterdogs (hence my screen name) It always amazes me how people are willing to put their dogs at risk AND infringe on the rights of others. Everytime I see those dogs just running around up and down the bank, I can only cringe wondering how long it will take for something bad to happen. As a public fishing hole you can imagine how many hooks get dropped,lost or discarded right on the bank. I wish they had a law that if you want your dog to run free on the bank, the owner should have to do with him and be BAREFOOT. The other danger is the dog getting tangled into some braid and only two things will happen. 1) He has a chance of getting into it and it is snagged on the bottem causing the dog to panic and maybe drown. 2) If the dog gets some of it wrapped and panics and trys to run away from it, we have all felt the sting and burn from a running lining coming in contact with your hand or finger. Imagine a scared dog running with that stuff wrapped around his leg and it digging in to him. People just don't seem to think when it comes to parks like that. Don't get me started on the dogs that coming flying down the bank hitting my line or stepping on my poles.And then the owners just turn there heads and keep walking. I only fish up there during the winter when most dogs won't be playing in my swims.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with you Big Chessie.

Antrim is just a place waiting for an incident to really get people to notice. Either bad or good. I really hate going there when it's crowded for that very reason. Too many dumb people. Remember one thing...don't be mad at the dogs. They just have stupid owners.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

There is a leash law in Columbus and almost everywhere else. No one enforces it.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

as a dog owner and a fisherman, i would have to agree that its the owner's fault.. i know rover would love to go play in that water. but if there's someone fishing there, we will just move on.. i will never let him swim in that puddle in the first place.. maany many more places i can take him without a risk of being hooked and such..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

AK Rover is such a cool dog I would hate to ever hear anything happened to him. I have always known how great of a job you do taking care of him, but it is still nice to read it. lol Now let Robin come over and clean those teeth for you, she did Lucy's last night with no problems.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

ermmm.. did she lose any fingers in the process?? heh heh  
hey.. i'm sure he would really appreciate it.. maybe one of these day when we are out fishing by your house or something..


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Rob and I were fishing a tourney at Mosquito a couple of weeks ago and were quite suprised to turn around and see this dog in the water swimming all around our boat! 
Didn't manage to catch any fish in this bay that the dog claimed as his own... lol


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

That City Council had named a few parks in the city as "dog-friendly" . I was hesitant about voicing my opinion about it when I lived in Columbus because so many owners do not have control of their animals. Maybe Antrim was one of the parks they named "dog-friendly" and a leash isn't mandatory unless you don't have control of your dog.

I know my parents' dog would listen to my every command. He's been through obedience training and, though he doesn't listen to my folks a darn bit, he does listen to me. 

I was in A Lowe's the other day and noticed a man walking around with two dogs. I think they were Pekingnese, I'm not sure. It amazes me the places people take there dogs now. I have to say, this guy had those two dogs number. I bet they didn't move more than 3 feet from behind him, and they were constantly watching him to see where he was going next. It looked so comical, 'cause he was a big guy and these two little dogs that couldn't weigh 10 lbs. were right behind him.

Eric


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

flounder,unless something has happened that i'm not aware of,the is NOT a leash law in columbus.the law states the dog must be "under control" of the owner.which means they should obey certain commands.this is what i was told by a city official,when i investigated the problem,personally.believe me,i spent hours on the phone a couple years ago,trying to get something done about the mess there.the head of parks said they were working on a solution,but it looks like they're not working too hard to find one  
i guess that's why i don't go there anymore either.i've had words with more than one disrespectful dog owner,as have a few others on this site   
the cops were even called one day i was there,but the dog owner ran into the woods and hid till they left


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

My brother-in-law had an issue with his dog (was put to sleep) a few years ago and the law works like this. You DO NOT have to have a dog on a leash if it obeys your commands and therefore is under your control. But if your dog doesn't listen to your commands, then it isn't under your control and must be on a leash. But this pond sounds like the kind of place I need to stay away from. I aint the one to argue. I would just put their lights out and press on. I am easy to get along with, but there are a few things that set me off. Somebody disrespecting me while fishing would be one of those things. Now if I said something to the owner and they didn't start cussing at me I would be fine, but if they tried to stick their chest out when I am in the right on this issue, the next drive they would be taking would be to the nearest hospital.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Warpath:

I agree with you on taking the dogs everywhere issue. I was in a store the other day and I turn around and see this little yapper dog in this guy's arm. COME ON! GET TEH DOG OUT RIGHT NOW! If I were the store manager I would escort them out and say they are welcome without pookie. Sorry, store policy. 

PEOPLE LEAVE YOUR YAPPERS AT HOME! THEY DO NOT BELONG INSIDE PUBLIC GATHERINGS! Unless....they are a bonified service animal.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

the city was proposing a new leash law last year,but i haven't heard if anything has come of it.they were also considering installing special fenced areas at a few parks,for people to run the dogs.but i think they were still trying to put a special clause in,which would still allow uleashed dogs,if the owner could prove they could control their dog  
DUH!!!
from what i've seen at antrim,most CAN control them if they want to,but they just DON'T want to.they'd rather let them be a nuisance to others and a danger to themselves,and judging from some of the people i've seen there,it's almost like they're hoping for a confrontation,by letting their dogs do the things they do  

no wonder i stay away.next time the wife wants a trout dinner,she can go krogering.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> PEOPLE LEAVE YOUR YAPPERS AT HOME! THEY DO NOT BELONG INSIDE PUBLIC GATHERINGS!


 hey now.that ain't fair  
one of my best bar hoppin' buddies years ago,was my boxer.she was a cool drunk,and never bothered anyone.she'd just get drunk and pass out  

ps..............and she wasn't a yapper,she was a WOOFER


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

See rick, you know the difference between a yapper and a woofer. If it can be held in your arms for over 2 hours....it's a yapper.

My buddies lab will steal your beer if you're not careful. Her name is Jenna, and she is a drunk!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yep.


> If it can be held in your arms for over 2 hours....it's a yapper.


 also,if you can walk around for 2 hours,with it hanging on your pant leg without noticing................it must be a yapper


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

As stated its not the dogs fault just the stupid owner with no respect.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

crankus_maximus said:


> Warpath:
> 
> I agree with you on taking the dogs everywhere issue. I was in a store the other day and I turn around and see this little yapper dog in this guy's arm. COME ON! GET TEH DOG OUT RIGHT NOW! If I were the store manager I would escort them out and say they are welcome without pookie. Sorry, store policy.
> 
> PEOPLE LEAVE YOUR YAPPERS AT HOME! THEY DO NOT BELONG INSIDE PUBLIC GATHERINGS! Unless....they are a bonified service animal.


While the issue at Antrim is lagit, I have to disagree with you here. I have no problem with a dog being anywhere and everwhere as long as they are well behaved and listen to their owners. By all means, bring your dogs to the store with you if you choose, but keep in mind that he/she better be on his/her best behavior. Or you just may find yourself in a situation that you don't want to be in. I actually like dogs, so I can't agree with you. Rude asses don't belong in public gatherings either, but you and I see it everyday. Just look at what started this thread. It wasn't ready the dog, it was the owner. The dog only knows what he/she learns from his/her owner, so don't be so fast to jump the dog.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

r&r,i think this statement reflects the opinion of all who have posted.


> As stated its not the dogs fault just the stupid owner with no respect


 i love dogs,and nobody here is "jumping on them".
i think every post so far,has been about disrespectful and non thinking dog "owners" not bad dogs.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I gotta disagree. Dogs don't belong in places of business...unless they are a service dog. You will disagree and will never change my mind. Thats just the way it is, my friend. As soon as you open it up to dogs, then all animals are welcome and that just isn't a very welcome situation, in my purely humble and naive opinion.

I am a dog lover...I just think that they don't belong everyhwere you and I do business.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

crankus_maximus said:


> You will disagree and will never change my mind.


All I can say to that is............Thank god I aint here to try and change your mind.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Only a few guys from here have seen my Chessies but I would bet the farm all I need to do is take her up there with me one time fishing. ANY MUTT or STUPID OWNER with something to prove best not even think about coming within 50 YARDS of me or my poles unless they are packing and can reload very quickly. lol Of course the dog problem around guys fishing would be solved and I would end up in jail the first time someone complained that my dog on a LEASH tore there azzz up for coming around my stuff. What really bothers me the most is that the people up there make ALL dog owners look bad. I have way to much $ and time in my dogs for someone to just think they are "just another" dog.

Rod n Reel Sounds like we should make a trip up there and do some cleaning. I'll bring one of my Chessies lol


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

BigChessie said:


> Rod n Reel Sounds like we should make a trip up there and do some cleaning. I'll bring one of my Chessies lol


lol I could see it now. The new post on the forums would read "Rod&Reel and BigChessie behind bars for putting dog owner in coma for not controlling dog, but caught alot of fish in the process". Bail will be 20 donuts each.


----------



## cavedogg (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, sounds like I needed some of you guys as my backup this afternoon. I'm with some of you and if the guy wasn't older and I wasn't able to keep my cool head, he would've been floored. I too am a dog lover and don't have a problem with the people up there who can control their dogs. This SOB just pissed me off. I figured out my solution though, and that is to stay away from the place. I'm a bass fisherman and I basically go up there to work on techniques with Carolina rigs and drop shots as it is easier there to work on those things without hanging up, plus I've managed some good days there. Well, guess I'll have to find another pond around here where I can catch some fish and work on my techniques.


----------



## fisherman (Jun 3, 2005)

cavedogg try hilliard city park where the soccer fields are that would be a good place for some practice


----------



## buckeye79 (May 8, 2004)

i have had many incidents at antrim with the dogs.and have had a few confrontations with dog owners who disturb me or other fisherman...i have learned to pick areas that are kinda sheltered from the dogs..but all it will take is one dog attack and then the city might do something.hopefully a child doesnt get bit.but the worst though was last month when i saw a little boy wading off the point and swimming out..he looked like he was struggling to swim like a beginner but knowing that the sides of the point drop in steps to 30 feet within 20 yards while his mother was sitting on a bench reading a book..needless to say i had to yell at him to come in and i yelled at her too ..some people arent very bright


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

buckeye79 said:


> i have had many incidents at antrim with the dogs.and have had a few confrontations with dog owners who disturb me or other fisherman...i have learned to pick areas that are kinda sheltered from the dogs..but all it will take is one dog attack and then the city might do something.hopefully a child doesnt get bit.but the worst though was last month when i saw a little boy wading off the point and swimming out..he looked like he was struggling to swim like a beginner but knowing that the sides of the point drop in steps to 30 feet within 20 yards while his mother was sitting on a bench reading a book..needless to say i had to yell at him to come in and i yelled at her too ..some people arent very bright


You should have called the police on that issue. Thats child endangerment. A very serious crime in my opinion. You saved that kids life that time, but calling the police may have saved his life for good. Who knows.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

At 6'9" and 250lbs, the only step I would be taking is backwards, real friggen fast. If you need a buddy let me know


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> At 6'9" and 250lbs, the only step I would be taking is backwards, real friggen fast. If you need a buddy let me know


I'm only 6'2" 270lbs and my dog is only 3'6" and 110lbs but we'll be your buddies


----------



## BKent (Mar 31, 2005)

Speaking of disrespectful dog owners...

The story is this lady in Korea had her yapper on the subway. The dog crapped on the floor. Another passenger told her she better clean up her dog's mess (imagine being in a closed subway car with her dogs crap). She basically said F off. Another passenger took her picture with a camera phone, now her life is a mess...

http://www.docuverse.com/blog/donpark/EntryViewPage.aspx?guid=e5e366f9-050f-4901-98d2-b4d26bedc3e1


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

BigChessie said:


> I'm only 6'2" 270lbs and my dog is only 3'6" and 110lbs but we'll be your buddies


Those dimensions are certainly large enough to qualify as my buddy as long as your dog don't crap on me and smother me  I need big friends, I get tired of getting beat up all the time. But its mostly by my wife so I'm used to it.

BKent, thats a good story you shared about the Korean woman not cleaning up her dog's droppings on that train. If I was 6'9" and 250lbs and was there to witness it, I would have rubbed her nose in it


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

ANd people wonder why I don't want animals where humans do business....gheez


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> ANd people wonder why I don't want animals where humans do business....gheez


I don't mind most of the time when my girls hang out in the bathroom with me


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't want to know what goes on in there. Ha-ha! Just kidding. I'm sure you do a lot of, er, uh - paperwork. Yeah, thats it - paperwork!


----------



## fishy mcgee (Mar 24, 2005)

I take my dog to Antrim all the time and I fish there too. The vast majority of dog owners are responsible folks. When you're fishing, you don't notice the 30 dogs that go by you on or off leash, but under control. One poorly controlled dog in a few hours of fishing is all you'll remember.

But let me tell you, when I go there with my dog, the dog people complain all the time about all the fishing garbage, bait containers, wads of line, bobbers and hooks and trash that get left behind by "all those people fishing". And we all know that it's just a few people fishing that give us all a bad name.

Yeah, it's frustrating, I know. My dog runs free at the lake unless I see someone fishing. I'll usually call him back to me and keep him on the path until we're well past anyone fishing. But then again, I'm a considerate guy.

My dog's a 110 pound German Shepherd. When it's 90 degrees outside, if he isn't in the water, he's dying from the heat. Pup needs his exercise, too.

I think that calmly and politely asking someone to keep their dog away from the fishing folks would work 99% of the time. Just tell them that you've got a lot of hooks and sharp things down on the bank and you'd hate it if their dog got hooked. There's always a jerk or two out there. (I've even run into a fisherman or two who was an ass at that lake) But more often than not, the dog owners are just oblivious to their surroundings and feel entitled to enjoy the park just the way they want. Just like the bikers who fly down the path, the joggers who won't give an inch, the stroller-moms who hog the entire of width of the trail, and the fisherman who plops down 5 feet from you on 100 yards of open bank. 

I was one of those people who fought off the leash law. It's dead in City Council. Not to worry, City Council has moved on to banning assault weapons. The meeting is tonight at 5:00. Just a little lesson in not encouraging city council to start banning things. smoking, assault weapons, off-leash dogs. Maybe we fishermen are pissing someone off and they'll end up at city council trying to get us banned from the park. (think PETA people).

Let's all get along and take a deep breath. If a dog running up to you while you're fishing is the worst thing that happens to you, you lead a charmed life. (granted, a jerk dog owner who mouthed off when asked to get his dog deserves a husky jerk cast at his head)


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

He-he, husky jerk at the jerk. That's novel.

On a side note, if anyone read the assault weapon ban...the verbeage of what is illegal....is an absolute joke. What did they get...some intern to write that one up? They specifically outlaw muzzle breaks. That could outlaw a lot of hunting rifles and shotguns. Alsom thumbhole stocks. Your are kidding me, right? 

If guns people, then spoons make people fat and pencils and pens are to blame for all spelling errors. GIVE ME BREAK!


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Smallie Gene said:


> Those dimensions are certainly large enough to qualify as my buddy as long as your dog don't crap on me and smother me  I need big friends, I get tired of getting beat up all the time. But its mostly by my wife so I'm used to it.
> 
> BKent, thats a good story you shared about the Korean woman not cleaning up her dog's droppings on that train. If I was 6'9" and 250lbs and was there to witness it, I would have rubbed her nose in it


lol your funny. But while we are talking about size, I am 6'3" and 215LB


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Come on guys, we all know size doesn't matter.....


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

crankus_maximus said:


> Come on guys, we all know size doesn't matter.....


Says you. Ask my girl if size matters or not lol. But really, size does matter in a fight. Not a great deal, but it does. Only way I can see a little guy whipping up on a big guy is if either the big guy just can't fight or the little guy can fight well. I know for one I aint never lost a fight to a small guy. Well to a one on one fight period, big or small. Not that it can't happen. It just hasn't yet. All my ass beating I took growing up was from being jumped by more than one person. 

Once again, I aint trying to act tuff. I know that I can loss in a one on one fight, I just haven't experienced it yet.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Rod&Reel said:


> All my ass beating I took growing up was from being jumped by more than one person.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> Where did you grow up? Compton? Harlem?
> ...


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Smallie Gene said:


> Rod&Reel said:
> 
> 
> > All my ass beating I took growing up was from being jumped by more than one person.
> ...


lol your a funny guy. First the eye gouge then Ric Flair. I grew up here on the southeast side. I think it is funny when people mention some citys. The city aint what makes the person. The person makes the person. You can find idiots in every city, not just the well know ones like Compton, Little Rock, Detroit, ect. ect. Yes those citys are more violent than Columbus, but thats just because those citys have more idiots living there than we do here. And no, I never have and never will underestimate anybody that I have to fight. I prefer not to fight if at all possible, but sometimes it can't be provented. But once I have no choice, I give it my all and beat the crap out of them. I have a habit of blacking out in a fight and don't remember what I did. That would be why I try not to fight.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Rod&Reel said:


> But once I have no choice, I give it my all and beat the crap out of them. I have a habit of blacking out in a fight and don't remember what I did.


Rod and Reel, can I be your friend too?

I've been known to black out myself...., in my recliner,.... after about 15 Heiniken's.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm pretty used to guys getting fired up and beating the crap out of each other. But those were all on HUNTING sites. lol Kinda glad to see it over here also, won't have to watch my back as much when I'm out fishing. lol


----------



## fishfreak (May 31, 2005)

While i was there a few years ago, a man let his pup wander off only to run into my line while i was inserting a treble hook. Unfortunately, the pup got the hook caught in the center on one side. The man tried to remove it, but he couldn't which i advised him to take into the vet. I wasn't mad, but if the fish were biting, i would be.


----------

